# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Question about Lens Thickness for Rimless Glasses

## McB

Hi,

I have a high prescription (nearsighted -7.25 in each eye with a slight astigmatism .5 in each eye)

I am a big fan of rimless glasses and would like to get a rimless pair as I know I will wear them consistently, which will be a welcome break from regular contact lens wearing.

I am willing to pay more for top quality lenses to hopefully achieve this, but I am wondering if I can get lenses that do not look overly thick at the edges with my prescription? If so, what lens and index level would you all recommend? How thick would I be looking at for the edge of these glasses (The lens size I am looking at is about 4.5 cm across and 2.7 cm high)?

Thanks so much for any help you can provide! I am really hoping to get rimless glasses but I just don't want to order them only to be dissapointed with thickness. I know they won't be as thin as people with lower prescriptions but if they are decent I would definitely prefer to go rimless.

Thanks!

----------


## sandeepgoodbole

Your constraints are not fully defined. What is the distance power ? Or Addition.
Do you intend a Bifocal or a Single Vision. Do you need Photochromic.
Depending on these, you will have to choices in Material and Brands.

:) 

Sandeep From India

----------


## Shutterbug

You can get 1.67 high index lenses in both SV and Progressive now.  You did not specify your current lens material, but in smaller lenses like yours you can expect considerable less thickness than regular plastic.

Depending on decentration (how far your eye is from the center of the lens), your Rx should be around 7mm thick on the edge.  This can then be rolled and polished and look around 1/2 CM on the edge.

Shutterbug

----------


## drk

I have rimless -7.00 in a 45 (4.5 cm) eyesize, with a 1.2 mmCT 1.59 index polycarbonate and they look nice.

If you do it in 1.67 or higher, they will look very nice.  No problem.

Hey, Optiboard, what about rolling edges on rimless designs?  My optician swears it looks nice, but I'm skeptical.  Thoughts?

----------


## For-Life

> I have rimless -7.00 in a 45 (4.5 cm) eyesize, with a 1.2 mmCT 1.59 index polycarbonate and they look nice.
> 
> If you do it in 1.67 or higher, they will look very nice. No problem.
> 
> Hey, Optiboard, what about rolling edges on rimless designs? My optician swears it looks nice, but I'm skeptical. Thoughts?


drk, I never liked the look of the rolled edge.  I like the polished edge, because I find rimlesses without it just show an ugly white edge, but a rolled edge has too much polish, and to me, that is all you see.

----------


## Andrew Weiss

We handle mostly Silhouette rimless. With those bushings, we've found that our success is limited in Rxs over -5.50, even with poly 1.2 or with 1.67, assuming the patient needs at least 4-5mm decentration. Does anyone else use Silhouettes and make them up in higher Rxs? Do you find the bushings come loose after about 4-6 months? If you do, maybe it's the lab we're using. We don't do drilling in-house, so all those jobs get sent out.

drk. I'm not a big fan of roll-and-polish in rimless either. I think it makes for an unattractive ring-effect at certain angles. I also wonder what it would be like to have that much reflection going on in the periphery . . .

----------


## Spexvet

> drk. I'm not a big fan of roll-and-polish in rimless either. I think it makes for an unattractive ring-effect at certain angles. I also wonder what it would be like to have that much reflection going on in the periphery . . .


I agree. I don't like the look of a roll. It reminds me of a myodisc.

----------


## Spexvet

I screwed up and double posted :Eek:   :Mad:

----------


## McB

My prescription is single vision. I don't know much beyond that except that it is -7.25 in each eye. If you need any more info that would be on the prescription itself let me know.

Please continue to provide any experiences you have had.......some have said it will look good no problem, others have reservations.

Any more thoughts you guys have would be much appreciated.

----------


## CME4SPECS

You really should be discussing this with your optician. What 'd he say?

----------


## eromitlab

My script is just a little weaker than McB's (about -6.50 -.75 in each eye) and I have been incredibly impressed with the amount of edge on the Vizio 1.66 lenses. I have two pairs that I put these into, and the most edge I can see is about 3-4 mm, although I don't have a ruler in front of me to look at it now. Combined with the thin semi-rimless frame I have on the one pair, from about 10' away, you'd never know I even had eyeglasses on.

I've not come across any drill-mounted ensembles with Visio 1.66, so I can't make any comment on results in those frame styles; However, I've done a good number of them in semi-rimless with no bad results to speak of (other than the smell  :hammer: )

----------


## McB

> You really should be discussing this with your optician. What 'd he say?


I've talked to a few opticians and they seem to have mixed thoughts on it. Most think that it should be no problem with about a 4mm thickness......but a couple have reservations and think it might be thicker and not look so good.

I'm just trying to get a good consensus before dropping a lot of cash on new glasses.

----------


## hip chic

It's understandable that you've gotten mixed opinions from many different people regarding your high prescription and a rimless frame.  An edge thickness that you may be willing to accept and wear, may not be cosmetically acceptable to someone else.  This, of course, is purely opinion...and YOUR opinion is the one that matters most.  

In your case...if you were in my shop...I would take measurements on you and on the frame in order to determine what the edge thickness would be (within a half millimeter).  I would figure out the resulting edge thickness with a few different high index lens materials.  After going over my findings with you, you could decide whether you wanted to make the investment or not in a pair of rimless eyeglasses.  (By the way, the thinnnest lens material I use is a 1.70 high index lens).  

If you would like my help, I will gladly do what I can.  Unfortunately, however, I can not determine your edge thickness with the information you've provided (though it helps).   I would need your PD (this is the distance between your pupils) and the ED of the frame (this is the effective diameter of the lens of the frame you are interested in).  Your optician can supply you with each of these measurements.


hip chic

----------


## Robert Martellaro

McB,

If the DBL is 20 and the PD 64 my program shows the edge thickness a tad over 4mm. If the PD is 60mm a tad under 5mm. The "Vizio" by Sola Optical might be a few tenths thinner because the asphericity is on the back curve is instead of the front. 

DBL is distance between lenses, PD is the distance between the pupils, and aspheric means a slightly thinner lens.

DRK,

The roll looks good (edge looks thinner) when you look at the lens from the side but not so good from the front. On a thick lens with a strong roll it looks hideous from the front. IMHP.

Andrew,

Concerning high minus and Silhouette drill mounts; I'll be dispensing this configuration later today.

-8.25DS              4^ BO   Dec 1.75 OC Ht 17.5 OU Optima 1.3CT
-8.75 -.50 x 175   4^ BO   Dec 2.25

Shape is 7447 40X32. Edge thickness is 5mm. 

You can probably mount a 7mm to 8mm ET lens in these frames and still be reliable. I would watch the weight of the lenses-too heavy and the fit becomes unstable. 

Robert

----------


## McB

Thanks for all the help everyone. It looks like I am looking at about 4mm thickness which is OK with me.

My optician recommended Nikon 5 lenses.......are these a good choice?

----------


## Jedi

> Thanks for all the help everyone. It looks like I am looking at about 4mm thickness which is OK with me.
> 
> My optician recommended Nikon 5 lenses.......are these a good choice?


While "technically" Nikon 5 is the thinnest plastic, I personally feel that it is a waste of money for any power under a -10.00. The difference in edge thickness between a Nikon 5 and a Nikon 4 is virtually undetectable, you would be better off spending the extra money elsewhere, (better frame, clip-on, premium Ar coating)

----------


## Andrew Weiss

> Concerning high minus and Silhouette drill mounts; I'll be dispensing this configuration later today.
> 
> -8.25DS 4^ BO Dec 1.75 OC Ht 17.5 OU Optima 1.3CT
> -8.75 -.50 x 175 4^ BO Dec 2.25
> 
> Shape is 7447 40X32. Edge thickness is 5mm. Robert


Robert,
Impressive.  Who do you use to surface your Optimas to 1.3CT?  None of the labs we deal with will do that.  How resistant is the lens to flexion at that thickness?

----------


## Spexvet

> You can probably mount a 7mm to 8mm ET lens in these frames and still be reliable. I would watch the weight of the lenses-too heavy and the fit becomes unstable. 
> 
> Robert


True. I sold a +5.00 in a minimal art. The patient felt like they were "front heavy" and that they would fall off. He never got comfortable with them.

Spexvet

----------


## drk

Just an empirical rule-of-thumb I have arrived at, that I'm sharing:

"Lenses start to look thick at 5mm ET"  :)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Andrew,

Norbert Tausch at NT Optics here in Milwaukee. Phone is 414.871.7600. He's like me-real finicky. A real diamond in the rough. 

Regards

Robert

----------


## Chris Ryser

> Hi,
> 
> *I have a high prescription (nearsighted -7.25 in each eye with a slight astigmatism .5 in each eye)..................I............would like to get a rimless pair as I know willing to pay more for top quality lenses to hopefully achieve this,*


Ask for a high index lens, never mind the brand, they are all similar and made from the same material..................
You are lucky to use minus lenses in a rimless frame. The edges are thick and you run much less a risk of them breaking at the srew or holes.

Should you choose polycarbonate lenses insist that the holes are chemically sealed so any crazing is impossible or make the optician responsible if it happens.

----------

